

Incremental GC now in Firefox 16 - ndesaulniers
https://blog.mozilla.org/dmandelin/2012/07/20/incremental-gc-now-in-firefox-aurora/

======
dwoldrich
I see announcements like this and I get excited, finally some real change is
coming to Firefox. But when I rush out, breathlessly get the latest Aurora
update, and test it out on my site I see the same memory usage with my app
~200-400MB used, same occasionally-jerky javascript performance, etc.

My untrained eye cannot see any improvement, but I still see the 200-400MB
used where Chrome uses only 60-80MB. Maybe the frame rate is a tad smoother in
this build?

I dunno. Maybe it's the object model FF uses and the memory use is never going
to change. My app should NOT take that much memory to run...

I feel the urge to blame myself. Maybe if I had time, I could refactor my code
and use Web Workers to fork off parts of my process that aren't touching the
DOM. Maybe THAT would make my mozzie run like Chrome?

I just wish there were a magic tweak I could do to my app - that one line of
code where I went astray - to unleash it on FF, but there's no silver bullet.
I think the limitations I see every day in FF are architectural.

------
newman314
Try about:memory for FF14 vs. FF15. You should see a big difference.

I find that overall, mem usage has gone down for me and initial load is a lot
faster.

